# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  FLAC para simulación de redes de presión

## ferbellu

Hola, 

Estoy realizando mi PFC y me gustaría saber si alguien tiene alguna guía en Español de como manejar FLAC 4.0. 
Sería de gran ayuda!! Para más información preguntar!!

----------


## ferbellu

Bueno o si alguien sabe cualquier cosa que me pueda ser de ayuda, estaría muy agradecido!!  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola ferbellu.

Bueno, en mi caso, he oído hablar en alguna ocasión de ese software, pero no dispongo de ningún manual ni tampoco lo he usado nunca, por lo que en mi caso no puedo ofrecerte ningún tipo de ayuda en ese aspecto. Hay veces que la utilización de ciertos programas de este tipo es un engorro debido a eso precisamente, el idioma  :Frown: 

Suerte con el PFC  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

